

The only thing that is going to help you dunk, is to dunk - rene
http://rene.bz/the-only-thing-that-is-going-to-help-you-dunk-is-to-dunk

======
toadi
A lot is attributed to his training regime and his will power. But I think a
small dash of jumping genetics are needed to!

